# FS: 33 Long - tank & stand - PRICE DROP - $180



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

33 long tank (48" x 12" x 13" ) + stand + Marineland double-bright LED fixture 36"-48" + Eheim 2073. Pics in my tanks journal (link in my signature).

Everything is in great condition except the glass tops, one of which is chipped at one end (it was when I bought it). I'd prefer to sell as a bundle so I'll wait a week before parting out. You're welcome to PM me to call dibs on the separate items but I won't part out before next week-end. If someone comes with $500 this week, they can have the whole setup. NOW PARTING OUT

Itemized price list:
- tank + glass tops + stand: $225 (what I paid for when I bought it from Kole) - NOW $200
- Eheim 2073. About a year old. $150 - SOLD
- Marineland double-bright LED fixture 36"-48" - about 4 months old. $125 - SOLD

Pick-up in Killarney. PM me if interested.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Daily bump. Will throw in a heater and glass magnet.

Will part out if there's no buyer for the whole setup before the end of the week.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Another day another bump. Only a few days left before I part out.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

One last bump for the full setup before I part it out.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok folks. Looks like nobody wants the whole setup so I'm parting out. Prices are in the first post up here. Firm for now.

There's someone on the filter already. The light and tank+stand are available.

PM me if interested.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Monday morning bump.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. Everything is cleaned up and ready to go.

The filter is available again, too.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Everything is on hold...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hummm I had forgotten how much more painful it is to sell stuff on CL compared to here on the forum. No show! 

The light is sold (to a forum member, and a great one!). The rest is available again.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Somebody buy that awesome filter before my wallet flies open....


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Somebody buy that awesome filter before my wallet flies open....


I hear it works especially well on 48G bow fronts. Something to do with fluid dynamics.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Late night (for me) bump.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Price reduced. See first post.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

See first post for a limitation of the intake that I forgot to mention before.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Filter is on hold.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Filter gone. Tank & stand still available.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Back to the top. Tank + glass tops + stand + heater + thermometer = $200.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats a great deal,too bad iam going bigger or i would be on this! Good luck with your sale , i will pass the word on my behalf if anyone is looking By the way, what are your plans with some of those pleco caves? iam interested if your selling!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Thats a great deal,too bad iam going bigger or i would be on this! Good luck with your sale , i will pass the word on my behalf if anyone is looking By the way, what are your plans with some of those pleco caves? iam interested if your selling!


Thanks Luke. All my pleco caves will be for sale. I think Gary was interested in some too. I'll PM you guys in the next few days. I'm swamped at work at the moment so it might not be before early next week. But it'll come.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, I'm interested in some. The reason being in my cube thread.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Yup, I'm interested in some. The reason being in my cube thread.


You'll need a grow-out tank for these little guys, Gary. A 33 Long would be just perfect for that.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> You'll need a grow-out tank for these little guys, Gary. A 33 Long would be just perfect for that.


I got a 46 bow for that.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumping this again. I have someone interested in the tank only, so this is your last chance to buy both before I part them out. 

I wouldn't miss this if I were you.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. Please save me from Craigslist. I just listed it there and I'm getting all kinds of weird e-mails. Including lowballers and people who just won't accept that 48x12x13 is 33G, even when I send them a link to an online calculator. Please oh please save me and buy it. NOW!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

All right folks, let's try and have this gone by the week-end. $180 takes it. On here only.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for a great deal and an even greater guy!!!! I'm still really sorry to see you parting with this set up, Franck - I really like how you'd had it set up for the baby kribs. It was just a PERFECT grow out. Good luck with the sale, but I hope you don't end up kicking yourself down the road. If/when you need another tank, let me know - I'l have a perfect little 27 gallon bowfront rimless that I'm SURE you could do a lot with


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Bump for a great deal and an even greater guy!!!! I'm still really sorry to see you parting with this set up, Franck - I really like how you'd had it set up for the baby kribs. It was just a PERFECT grow out. Good luck with the sale, but I hope you don't end up kicking yourself down the road. If/when you need another tank, let me know - I'l have a perfect little 27 gallon bowfront rimless that I'm SURE you could do a lot with


Thank you Shelley. Very nice of you. I'm sure I will miss this setup at times, but I do think this is the right thing to do for me at this moment. And my front garden agrees.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Thank you Shelley. Very nice of you. I'm sure I will miss this setup at times, but I do think this is the right thing to do for me at this moment. And my front garden agrees.


Okay - I'll remind you when fall rolls around and the garden requires less and less maintenance


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Setup is sold. Thanks for your interest.


----------

